

Mobile Phones on Planes: Good or Bad? - jamiequint
http://economist.com/daily/news/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10312057&top_story=1

======
pg
Problem: if you have a "data but no voice" network with bandwidth and latency
low enough to make web apps work well, someone will be able to implement voice
on top of it.

Maybe it would be enough to make uploads slow.

~~~
eru
I thought the same. Disabling voice service will probably work anyway - just
like velvet rope does.

------
edw519
What's the problem with cell ph...WHAT?...I DON'T KNOW!...HOLD ON A
MINUTE!...SEAN???...OK!...OK!...SO WHAT IF EVERYONE ELSE IS SLEEPING...GIVE ME
THE WEST COAST FIGURES...SEAN???...SEAN???...OK!...NO! NO! NO!... DO NOT LET
JEAN HANDLE THAT!!!...Yes, I'll have a diet coke...NO, SEAN, NOT YOU!!!...AND
MAKE SURE FRED KNOWS ABOUT OUR 3 O'CLOCK...What, my seat belt? OK...NO! NOT
YOU SEAN!...I WAS TALKING TO THE FLIGHT ATTENDANT!...OK...WHERE WERE WE?...OH
YES THE MURPHY CONTRACT...SEAN???...SEAN???

Who needs terrorists?

------
eru
The Economist seems to be linked quite often around here. Hackers like it?

------
jamiequint
Data & Text only, or I think the rate of in-flight violence will go up!

